
Ask HN: What was/is your daily routine to learn a language? - iKenshu
I trying to make a routine for learn python and django, take some courses online and want to know how you guys dedicate time for this things. Maybe 2hrs for personas projects and coding and 2hrs for courses, video tutorials.<p>You watch tv shows on your weeks or another hobby like reading books, fresh air, etc.<p>Thanks for the help
======
mcbetz
Try to set a realistic amount of time that you can spend over a longer time
rather than setting long hours that you can sustain only for a week or two. Do
less and do it deliberately. For example: Always work on Django from
8am-8:30am, every day, no matter how busy or relaxed it is. Always work on a
problem that you find interesting. Maybe you start with a simple todo app and
develop features every day that make it a project management tool or expand it
into a mail system. Establishing a system that is realistic for at least two
years will make you a lot better than binge learning for two weeks and loosing
interest and power after it.

------
ljquintanilla
My cycle is usually reading books. Then watching tutorials and finally trying
to implement a simple application using what I learned is what usually works
for me. As far as hobbies, doing some sort of physical exercise helps get my
creativity/cognitive process going. Also getting enough sleep and recovery.

